# Get Together In N New Jersey



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I can set up a rally at Panther Lake in Andover NJ for Aug 12, 13 , 14 if there is an interest. They have a web site you can look at. The prices are typical of all N NJ. The site does say they charge for electric hot water heaters, they do not.

I will set up the details in a week when I get back from vacation. Can be 3 of us or more, just a weekend away.

John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

John

We would be interested; however we are already booked that weekend. Anytime after the Fall NorthEast rally would work for us.

Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

This weekend is our 3rd annual birthday alleyway party in our neighborhood.

No camping, but good food, entertainment and some cold fluids.

Kevin


----------

